# interview with oliver knott's.



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

http://www.aquaexperience.it/index....with-oliver-knott&catid=2:interviste&Itemid=7


----------



## chrislewistx (Jun 8, 2012)

Interesting, Oliver Knott mentions that scape number 167 is his favorite from the IAPLC contest this year. It seems that scape is causing quite a stir. It will be interesting to hear the judges comments.

Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

chrislewistx said:


> Interesting, Oliver Knott mentions that scape number 167 is his favorite from the IAPLC contest this year. It seems that scape is causing quite a stir. It will be interesting to hear the judges comments.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the link.


What does that tank look like?


----------



## chrislewistx (Jun 8, 2012)

It wont let me save a picture of entry number 167 from the website, but here is the link to the top 200 entries. I have seen reference to this layout on several other forums. Some say it has been modified with PhotoShop, and many other comments out there. Whatever the case, it has certainly created a stir. 
http://en.iaplc.com/results12/top200vote/ is the link to the top 200 gallery.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

all those tanks are really really nice!


----------

